# FelonE's 6 Week Taylormade Cutting Log



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

'Sup all

Right so recently I was 16 stone 2lbs ( 226lbs) and I was puffed out all the time and just felt crap. Thought I wanted to be massive but just carrying that much weight around was doing me in tbh.

So.......I've decided that I don't wanna be a big lump, would rather be lighter and leaner and maintain it year round.

I've been dieting for a week already and weighed 218lbs this morning.

Cals are 1900, will refeed when needed but haven't done one yet. Now I know some are gonna say I've dropped cals too low too quick but that's just how I do it and it's worked for me before.

I'm intermittent fasting , so eating between 12 and 8pm

Daily diet atm is.........

1. Shake with water (2 scoops of whey) and 50g oats, 200g Cottage Cheese

2. Tin of tuna and half a tin of red kidney beans, 75g peanut butter

3. Tin of tuna and half a tin of red kidney beans

4. Shake with water (2 scoops of whey)

5. Pint of sugar free jelly (9 cals)

Training will be 4 day split........chest/tris back/bis shoulders legs

Cardio at 15 mins on stationary bike 3xweek atm

Juice will be 1.5ml of Taylormade ttm 225 quick acting on Mon/Wed/Fri.

My old goto is not about so I'm looking for another and have heard good things about this lab.........will be totally honest with my critique of it.

Aim is to get as shredded as possible

Will put starting pics up soon


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Good luck bud


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Look 4ward to seeing ur results and a review on taylor made good luck. Embrace the hunger my friend


----------



## caspa13 (May 19, 2016)

In for this, best of luck mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

In you hench bastard


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in fat ass

best


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Will keep an eye on this too. Although I get panic - and hunger - attacks just looking at that diet! 

I think there'll be a lot of interest here, due to the price of that gear. Just picked up a couple of vials myself (test e and deca)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

united said:


> Good luck bud


 Thanks mate


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Interested in this mainly due to the TM gear, I have just bought a fair bit myself and starting to use test e, tren e and a and mast e and p for later on in cycle all by TM


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

S1dhu82 said:


> Look 4ward to seeing ur results and a review on taylor made good luck. Embrace the hunger my friend


 Me too mate. Will be totally honest about the gear so if it's sh1t you'll know about it lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Have you seen that Apollo have rebranded under sigma? You used to use them iirc?

It's cheap at the moment so may stock up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Casperundftd said:


> In for this, best of luck mate


 Cheers mate


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

in on this big lad, finally a proper TM log


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> In you hench bastard


 Nice one mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> I'm in fat ass
> 
> best


 Lol hopefully less fat in 6 weeks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Will keep an eye on this too. Although I get panic - and hunger - attacks just looking at that diet!
> 
> I think there'll be a lot of interest here, due to the price of that gear. Just picked up a couple of vials myself (test e and deca)


 I'm used to cutting on low cals but I do get hungry as fvck sometimes tbh

Hopefully gear is good cos I'm looking for a new reliable lab to stick with. I like to find a good un and stay with it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RobPianaLad said:


> Interested in this mainly due to the TM gear, I have just bought a fair bit myself and starting to use test e, tren e and a and mast e and p for later on in cycle all by TM


 And I thought it was you loved me lol I'll be jabbing first lot on Monday so fingers crossed eh


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

FelonE said:


> And I thought it was you loved me lol I'll be jabbing first lot on Monday so fingers crossed eh


 That too


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Will keep an eye on this too. Although I get panic - and hunger - attacks just looking at that diet!
> 
> I think there'll be a lot of interest here, due to the price of that gear. Just picked up a couple of vials myself (test e and deca)


 I've got some of there Deca ready aswell for a few weeks time

Hoping it'll be good!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> I'm used to cutting on low cals but I do get hungry as fvck sometimes tbh
> 
> Hopefully gear is good cos I'm looking for a new reliable lab to stick with. I like to find a good un and stay with it.


 Same here (lab). Those prices are pretty damn good. Just need them to start knocking out some Oxys now.

I've always been under the impression that you and I use the same source, as every time I've used/changed labs, you've done the same or vice versa.

(GP?)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Same here (lab). Those prices are pretty damn good. Just need them to start knocking out some Oxys now.
> 
> I've always been under the impression that you and I use the same source, as every time I've used/changed labs, you've done the same or vice versa.
> 
> (GP?)


 Yes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So far have had a shake with water and oats,200g cottage cheese and 75 g peanut butter.

Been waking up at 5am the last four mornings but have been on Apollo tren this last week


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

@FelonE are you takin the piss? Now i gotta go through another journal? At least let man finish goin thru the other one ffs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

killamanjaro said:


> @FelonE are you takin the piss? Now i gotta go through another journal? At least let man finish goin thru the other one ffs


 Lol sorry mate....me and my 50 journels eh haha


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Will be keeping an eye on this, started their EQ as of yesterday so will be interesting to see how people get on with their other compounds.

Good luck with the cut mate. :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Will be keeping an eye on this, started their EQ as of yesterday so will be interesting to see how people get on with their other compounds.
> 
> Good luck with the cut mate. :thumb


 Good stuff mate.

Cheers


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

in mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

And I'm in!!! :thumb . And I've got no idea wut your on about most of the time but I'm in anyhow! Wahayeeeeeeeeeeeee......tuna tuna tuna!....

err...oooop...soz...I'm getting into footie mode...rahhhh rahhhhh rahhhhh....

now which ways the wickets? I....I....mean goal, goal furrrrgawwwwds sake! :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> in mate


 Good man


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> And I'm in!!! :thumb . And I've got no idea wut your on about most of the time but I'm in anyhow! Wahayeeeeeeeeeeeee......tuna tuna tuna!....
> 
> err...oooop...soz...I'm getting into footie mode...rahhhh rahhhhh rahhhhh....
> 
> now which ways the wickets? I....I....mean goal, goal furrrrgawwwwds sake! :lol:


 No idea what I'm on about? Lol you lose me after the first sentence haha


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@FelonE

You ripped yet?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

In mate :beer:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> No idea what I'm on about? Lol you lose me after the first sentence haha


 I.....I.......still luv you tho'....and.....umm...my ability to speak the best waffle bollox in the business is just one of my many many...cough...talents?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Looks like jason blaha, in for this


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> @FelonE
> 
> You ripped yet?


 About 5%


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> In mate :beer:


 Good stuff


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FelonE said:


> About 5%


 Out of likes but Rich would be proud.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I.....I.......still luv you tho'....and.....umm...my ability to speak the best waffle bollox in the business is just one of my many many...cough...talents?


 Crazy mofo you are.....always entertaining though lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Looks like jason blaha, in for this


 Shots fired lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Out of likes but Rich would be proud.


 Got the tren just not the Jerrys


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Got the tren just not the Jerrys


 @andyhuggins Might have some sherrys?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> @andyhuggins Might have some sherrys?


 No doubt lol

It's ok I've got some wellies


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FelonE said:


> No doubt lol
> 
> It's ok I've got some wellies


 All I have is cherrys.......


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

And I have the merries cos I've been quaffing pink champagne...lol...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> All I have is cherrys.......


 Just bought some smellies


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Just bought some smellies


 To rub on your bellies...

mg: mg: ....not that you have bellies, I wouldn't dream of saying such a thing, I've seen your belly and...and...well...it's just not there...in any way...nope...not one bit, totally missing from all angles....breathe breathe breathe....

i think think I got away with that one.........tip toes out with bag over head....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Flubs said:


> *To rub on your bellies...*
> 
> mg: mg: ....not that you have bellies, I wouldn't dream of saying such a thing, I've seen your belly and...and...well...it's just not there...in any way...nope...not one bit, totally missing from all angles....breathe breathe breathe....
> 
> i think think I got away with that one.........tip toes out with bag over head....


 @FelonE

Post videos if you can.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

You will smash this mate! easy money.

8 pack for the win!


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

How much of this ttm will you be having a week mate??.

I have 8 weeks before I go on holiday and I was thinking of getting some TM tren for the last 6 weeks to go with TM test E but I might get some of the ttm instead.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> To rub on your bellies...
> 
> mg: mg: ....not that you have bellies, I wouldn't dream of saying such a thing, I've seen your belly and...and...well...it's just not there...in any way...nope...not one bit, totally missing from all angles....breathe breathe breathe....
> 
> i think think I got away with that one.........tip toes out with bag over head....


 Oi we're all single digit bf on here lady


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> @FelonE
> 
> Post videos if you can.


 Of what treacle?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

coke said:


> You will smash this mate! easy money.
> 
> 8 pack for the win!


 Gonna give it my best shot homie


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Will2309 said:


> How much of this ttm will you be having a week mate??.
> 
> I have 8 weeks before I go on holiday and I was thinking of getting some TM tren for the last 6 weeks to go with TM test E but I might get some of the ttm instead.


 1.5ml 3 x week mate so 337mg of each a week


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Of what treacle?


 Yup.

Treacle being rubbed on your belly.


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 1.5ml 3 x week mate so 337mg of each a week


 Never used a blend before, might go with 1ml M/W/F and carry on with 1ml of test E.

How does that sound ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Yup.
> 
> Treacle being rubbed on your belly.


 Mmmm treacle


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Will2309 said:


> Never used a blend before, might go with 1ml M/W/F and carry on with 1ml of test E.
> 
> How does that sound ?


 Sounds alright


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fvckers

Have had a banging headache for the last two days,just done my bp and it's 147/78 so going Lidls in a bit to get some beetroot. Will take 250g a day.


----------



## MattBurgh (Apr 8, 2016)

Good luck with the cut mate! will be an interesting journal to follow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MattBurgh said:


> Good luck with the cut mate! will be an interesting journal to follow


 Thanks mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had a refeed today (first one in a week) of about 30 Rich Tea.

Just done 30 mins ss cardio on the exercise bike at home (rest day)


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Is there any reason you started doing intermittent fasting And not one of the more 'popular' typical 6 meals a day bodybuilding diets

Ive just started IF and it fits in with life/work better for sure.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fatboy 23 said:


> Is there any reason you started doing intermittent fasting And not one of the more 'popular' typical 6 meals a day bodybuilding diets
> 
> Ive just started IF and it fits in with life/work better for sure.


 IF isn't a diet mate it's just a window in which to eat.

I use it because I can deal with hunger better in the morning so get my food in later when I'm more hungry. Training fasted also seems to get me leaner quick.


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you worried about muscle loss at 1900 cals per day ? I reckon you could lose a good stone in 6 weeks on that defecit.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fatboy 23 said:


> Are you worried about muscle loss at 1900 cals per day ? I reckon you could lose a good stone in 6 weeks on that defecit.


 Nah not worried mate. Done it before and lost a little strength but it came back after the cut and I upped cals.

Reckon I've got a good 18lbs or so to lose to hit my goal bf


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gonna have my last food in a minute. ...tuna and kidney beans.

Done 3.5 litres of water today.

Roll on gym tomorrow


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Uummmmm tuna and kidney beans


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

s**t man, even id turn into skeletor on those calories and I'm 13stone.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Uummmmm tuna and kidney beans


 Lol bloody lovely eh mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> s**t man, even id turn into skeletor on those calories and I'm 13stone.


 I'll be ok mate lol I'll up refeeds to twice a week if need be


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'll be ok mate lol I'll up refeeds to twice a week if need be


 I prefer to be on lows cals mate. Eating is a chore and I don't even have to eat silly high calories.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> I prefer to be on lows cals mate. Eating is a chore and I don't even have to eat silly high calories.


 I do too mate. Ploughing my way through 6000 everyday isn't fun.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good Moaning (said in faux French Allo Allo accent)

Woke up at 5.30,feel cream crackered.

Chest/tris and cardio today.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Morning Fvckers
> 
> Have had a banging headache for the last two days,just done my bp and it's 147/78 so going Lidls in a bit to get some beetroot. Will take 250g a day.


 Have you seen my thread on propranolol? Even small doses seems to be working well at lowering my BP. Average drop of around 25 off my cystolic reading after an hour, does not seem to effect my diastolic reading much though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Have you seen my thread on propranolol? Even small doses seems to be working well at lowering my BP. Average drop of around 25 off my cystolic reading after an hour, does not seem to effect my diastolic reading much though.


 I haven't mate. Last time I got on the beetroot it got my bp down to 125/58 from 147/73


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I haven't mate. Last time I got on the beetroot it got my bp down to 125/58 from 147/73


 I was drinking half a liter a day and saw maybe around a drop in 10 averagely. Naringin was worthless. I'm just documenting how it works at the moment just for my own benefit, posted it here for anyone that's interested really. It's getting me in perfect range every time so far, threads in the AAS section if your interested.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Jesus, even starving children in Africa would lose weight with that diet 

Good luck!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I was drinking half a liter a day and saw maybe around a drop in 10 averagely. Naringin was worthless. I'm just documenting how it works at the moment just for my own benefit, posted it here for anyone that's interested really. It's getting me in perfect range every time so far, threads in the AAS section if your interested.


 Cool I'll check it out


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> Jesus, even starving children in Africa would lose weight with that diet
> 
> Good luck!


 Lol its not that bad mate.

Cheers


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Another log FFS


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Another log FFS


 Lol you love it


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol you love it


 Only when you stroke my belly.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

This TMM stuff what is it


----------



## Wallis (Apr 11, 2016)

f**k how many calories you're getting lol have you ever heard of vegetables?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> This TMM stuff what is it


 TTM mate test tren mast


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wallis said:


> f**k how many calories you're getting lol have you ever heard of vegetables?


 I normally have veg but skipping veg day for this


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Wallis said:


> f**k how many calories you're getting lol have you ever heard of vegetables?


 Is that some sort of fancy table from Ikea or something?


----------



## Wallis (Apr 11, 2016)

mrwright said:


> Is that some sort of fancy table from Ikea or something?


 Coffee table


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

In for boxer short pics


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Serious question:

Have you ever tried reducing calories in smaller increments?

I know if I lowered cals so drastically then I'd lose a shed load of weight but then my metabolism would crash and fat loss would stall...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Serious question:
> 
> Have you ever tried reducing calories in smaller increments?
> 
> I know if I lowered cals so drastically then I'd lose a shed load of weight but then my metabolism would crash and fat loss would stall...


 I have and it takes forever lol I prefer short sharp cuts


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

First jab of the TM stuff done. 1.5ml in left quad.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Need new wan* material HURRY UP


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/tris and cardio done

4 sets of 8-10 on chest

4 sets of 12-20 on tris

Flat bench press

Incline db press

Hammer grip machine press

Pec dec

Tricep kickbacks

Reverse grip t-bar ext

Rope extensions

20 mins of intervals on stationary bike to finish

Shoulder veins were popping today


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

When you say rope extensions do you mean the v shape rope thing and you Stand in front of it at the cable machine and pull the ends down?

Crikey! I actually did a training question.. mg: I think I need a lie down....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Flubs said:


> When you say rope extensions do you mean the v shape rope thing and you Stand in front of it at the cable machine and pull the ends down?
> 
> Crikey! I actually did a training question..[IMG alt="mg:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_ohmy.gif&key=d04710117cc453af8d9d224e2228d0f88a0050d21f3451bb4c0f81d73ca5fbdd[/IMG] I think I need a lie down....[IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 Two ways to do these, one is to face the machine and 'push down' or the other is to grab the rope ends overhead and twist so you're facing away from the machine and do the extensions overhead whilst leaning forwards.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Two ways to do these, one is to face the machine and 'push down' or the other is to grab the rope ends overhead and twist so you're facing away from the machine and do the extensions overhead whilst leaning forwards.


 Or kneeling down, I prefer this as cab keep core tighter


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

RoidsR-us said:


> Or kneeling down, I prefer this as cab keep core tighter


 Or stood on a bossu ball...!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Two ways to do these, one is to face the machine and 'push down' or the other is to grab the rope ends overhead and twist so you're facing away from the machine and do the extensions overhead whilst leaning forwards.


 Thank you. I do the push down one but wasn't sure I'd that's what he meant. The overhead one sounds interesting. I think I'll do that this week. Thanks for your time.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Or stood on a bossu ball...!!


 Could do it resting on a big dildo squeezing glutes so it doesn't slide in. Maybe that's for another day tho


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> When you say rope extensions do you mean the v shape rope thing and you Stand in front of it at the cable machine and pull the ends down?
> 
> Crikey! I actually did a training question.. mg: I think I need a lie down....


 Yes.......yes I do mean that lol


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

FELONE how was pinning the blend, heard varying reports about how they can be a little painful ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mayzini said:


> FELONE how was pinning the blend, heard varying reports about how they can be a little painful ?


 No pain at all mate. Has been a little painful with other blends from other labs.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

good news, Fancied adding something this to my cut so will follow with intrigue !


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Thank you. I do the push down one but wasn't sure I'd that's what he meant. The overhead one sounds interesting. I think I'll do that this week. Thanks for your time.


 If you're trying to target triceps try doing kickbacks(don't swing the weight), dips and then lying tricep extensions using an EZ bar. If you can, when you almost hit failure on the extensions, do close grip presses using same bar with no rest.

Unsure what level of training you're at though.

Apologies @FelonE for the thread hijack but at least you know I am reading.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> If you're trying to target triceps try doing kickbacks(don't swing the weight), dips and then lying tricep extensions using an EZ bar. If you can, when you almost hit failure on the extensions, do close grip presses using same bar with no rest.
> 
> Unsure what level of training you're at though.
> 
> Apologies @FelonE for the thread hijack but at least you know I am reading.


 You're the tricep man so you're allowed.....as you were


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> If you're trying to target triceps try doing kickbacks(don't swing the weight), dips and then lying tricep extensions using an EZ bar. If you can, when you almost hit failure on the extensions, do close grip presses using same bar with no rest.
> 
> Unsure what level of training you're at though.
> 
> Apologies @FelonE for the thread hijack but at least you know I am reading.


 Thank you and sorry Felon also, 

i have been training a while but I'm a bit random. I mainly follow the willynilly routines....cough. I will do what you said but not the dips as I'm poop at them, tried a few times but just mainly sink down and swing around looking ridiculous, which, hehe, is one of my talents. Thanks again.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Thank you and sorry Felon also, [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.3/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=8e3e51f7e6e8d5c04b4cdd157298102a0c177e005ca66a52f85bb2264da886ef[/IMG]
> 
> i have been training a while but I'm a bit random. I mainly follow the willynilly routines....cough. I will do what you said but not the dips as I'm poop at them, tried a few times but just mainly sink down and swing around looking ridiculous, which, hehe, is one of my talents. Thanks again.


 It's worth doing the dips even if you only do low reps, maybe start off with them so you can hit as many reps as possible whilst fresh(even if this is one or two).



FelonE said:


> You're the tricep man so you're allowed.....as you were


 You're making me blush. Haha.

I'm back in the gym now as almost finished college for 12-15weeks so will see how much shape I can get back.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You're making me blush. Haha.
> 
> I'm back in the gym now as almost finished college for 12-15weeks so will see how much shape I can get back.


 Ideal mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Campers

Woke up at 5 again but this time managed to go back to sleep for an hour.

No pip in my quad today so that's good.

Gyno flaring up and I'm on 0.5mg arimidex every day but I'll blast the letro when I cruise.

Was reading up on carb/calorie cycling last night,seems good. Might implement it from next week. Doing 3 days low carbs(around 70g) and 2 days high carbs (around 250g). This will (apparently) stop the body getting used to a set amount of low cals and adapting,never tried it but will do.

Back/bis and cardio today.

Have a good un you fvckers :thumb


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> If you're trying to target triceps try doing kickbacks(don't swing the weight), dips and then lying tricep extensions using an EZ bar. If you can, when you almost hit failure on the extensions, do close grip presses using same bar with no rest.
> 
> Unsure what level of training you're at though.
> 
> Apologies @FelonE for the thread hijack but at least you know I am reading.


 How do you feel about kick backs with cables from back machine as i prefer them to dumbbells


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Morning Campers
> 
> Woke up at 5 again but this time managed to go back to sleep for an hour.
> 
> ...


 Im not counting on my mini cut just eating healthier, Cant be bothered with measuring at mo. After this holiday BALL TO WALL for me


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

You shredded yet brah?

How low you goin?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> You shredded yet brah?
> 
> How low you goin?


 Not yet mate. 6 weeks

Bit of nob action in the pic too lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Im not counting on my mini cut just eating healthier, Cant be bothered with measuring at mo. After this holiday BALL TO WALL for me


 Can't be bothered to measure? Not the kind of attitude I want to hear.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

arcticfox said:


> How do you feel about kick backs with cables from back machine as i prefer them to dumbbells


 Sometimes I do them facing the machine and in a standing position using the single handle attachment if I'm being lazy. These give good peak contraction but I have to do them first for best feel otherwise I start 'powering' the weight. Standing further back from the machine also alters the angle of the hit although do try not to complicate things.

The issue I find with these though is that it gives me cramp in my rear delts holding my arm locked. I guess my triceps are strong'ish given that even after almost 2 yrs off, last night I was doing sets of 8 with 25 a side of an Olympic EZ bar on lying tricep extensions.

My dips were appalling though with sets of 10, 8 ,8, 6 @ body weight.



FelonE said:


> Not yet mate. 6 weeks
> 
> Bit of nob action in the pic too lol
> 
> View attachment 128636


 Do you even wan... I mean lift?! :thumb

@Heavyassweights can you let us know whether @FelonE has his socks in the correct place?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Sometimes I do them facing the machine and in a standing position using the single handle attachment if I'm being lazy. These give good peak contraction but I have to do them first for best feel otherwise I start 'powering' the weight. Standing further back from the machine also alters the angle of the hit although do try not to complicate things.
> 
> The issue I find with these though is that it gives me cramp in my rear delts holding my arm locked. I guess my triceps are strong'ish given that even after almost 2 yrs off, last night I was doing sets of 8 with 25 a side of an Olympic EZ bar on lying tricep extensions.
> 
> ...


 defo has a semi


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Can't be bothered to measure? Not the kind of attitude I want to hear.


 As long as i'm eating healthier and plenty of protein all is gravy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back/biceps done

4 sets of 8 on back exercises

4 sets of 8-12 on bicep exercises

Widegrip pulldowns

V-grip pulldowns

Incline bench db rows

Underhand grip bent over rows

Ez-bar curls narrow grip

Db curls

Db hammer curls

Felt strong and looked lean,veins really coming out


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Is this for the cum shot


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

@FelonE

Black from the waist down?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 128645


 The lat spread has come on leaps and bounds mate :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Test-e said:


> @FelonE
> 
> Black from the waist down?


 Black power


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> The lat spread has come on leaps and bounds mate :thumb


 Cheers mate. Was just after training back so the pump helped lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Looking good bro obliques are ruthless nice dick too no **** ..... Ok maybe 10% :whistling:


 Cheers bro.....not done abs or obliques for over a year haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Looking good bro obliques are ruthless nice dick too no **** ..... Ok maybe 10% :whistling:


 Cheers bro.....not done abs or obliques for over a year haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jist done a 20 min cardio circuit of. .....jogging on the spot,star jumps,knee ups and boxing one twos. No break inbetween just flat out for twenty mins.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all

Weighed in at 215lbs this morning.

Waist is looking small and getting leaner day by day atm.

Weight isn't dropping too fast which is ideal considering I'm on 1900 calories

Rest day today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2nd jab done. 1.5ml in left delt.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Been low on energy lately what with the 90g carbs so took 200mg caffeine today and it definitely helped.

This morning Mrs said I'm being snappy lol low carbs cough cough (tren)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

How are you getting on with the tm?

I've got loads of it and think its a decent lab overall but those fvcking flip caps!! ! !


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

swole troll said:


> How are you getting on with the tm?
> 
> I've got loads of it and think its a decent lab overall but those fvcking flip caps!! ! !


 The caps are shocking. Opened my tren and the whole top nearly came off. I have to make sure it's standing in the cupboard and hold onto it when I drawer


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> The caps are shocking. Opened my tren and the whole top nearly came off. I have to make sure it's standing in the cupboard and hold onto it when I drawer


 I peel them back half way then cut the bit that stays attached with scissors

It's not ideal but stops it tearing all the way down below where it's crimped


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Jist done a 20 min cardio circuit of. .....jogging on the spot,star jumps,knee ups and boxing one twos. No break inbetween just flat out for twenty mins.
> 
> View attachment 128669


 photshopped


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

swole troll said:


> How are you getting on with the tm?
> 
> I've got loads of it and think its a decent lab overall but those fvcking flip caps!! ! !


 Lol I didn't take the whole cap off

Getting on well with it ao far. No pip and getting vascular


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> photshopped


 Lol I'd look a lot better than that if I was gonna Photoshop it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

swole troll said:


> I peel them back half way then cut the bit that stays attached with scissors
> 
> It's not ideal but stops it tearing all the way down below where it's crimped


 With with the mast I Peeled it back enough and just left it attached.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

nice work Felone, how tall are you can I ask? physique is coming in nicely.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> With with the mast I Peeled it back enough and just left it attached.


 That's what I did mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mayzini said:


> nice work Felone, how tall are you can I ask? physique is coming in nicely.


 Thanks mate. I'm 5ft 11


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Currently downloading some dirty jump up dnb sets for tomorrows tren fuelled shoulder workout


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Took 200mg of caffeine this morning and 200mg again this afternoon to help with energy levels,helped a lot


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Thanks I am roughly the same height so intrigued on the end result, I am a fat mess compared to you at the moment ! Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mayzini said:


> Thanks I am roughly the same height so intrigued on the end result, I am a fat mess compared to you at the moment ! Lol


 I've been training and eating consistently for about 4.5yrs mate. Keep at it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Jockstraps

Slept ok,woke up at 5am again.

Shoulders and cardio today.

Feeling hungry and a bit tired so gonna neck 200mg caffeine in a min

Have a good one


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Have a bloody proper coffee LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Have a bloody proper coffee LOL


 Hate coffee mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had a refeed of about 25 Rich Tea


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulder day done

4 sets of 8

Machine press

Front grip machine press

Upright rows

Front raises

Lat raises

Rear delts

Finished with 10mins flat out on stationary bike...............dripping

Took 200mg caffeine pre-workout


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Did a little pump workout with my home weights......dripped sweat everywhere lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Shoulder day done
> 
> 4 sets of 8
> 
> ...


 what weights you pushing for that volume brah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> what weights you pushing for that volume brah


 Not entirely sure on the machine cos it goes up from 1 to whatever mate. Just over three quarters of the stack though.

Upright rows was 40kg on ez bar

Raises were 15kg dbs very slow with about 4 second negatives.

Was saying to a bloke I know at the gym I feel strong considering I've been on 1900 cals for nearly 2 weeks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all

Weighed in at 213lbs this morning

Tried to sleep in my bed last night but I was fvcking roasting so slept on the sofa

Third jab of the TM rip this morning,definitely doing it's job cos my shape is coming through nicely

Leg day today


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning all
> 
> Weighed in at 213lbs this morning
> 
> ...


 Legs for me today too. :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Legs for me today too. :thumb


 Thought everyday was tricep day brah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sub 10% here I come mofos


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg day finito

4 sets of 8-10 on everything with standing calf raises between every set (lots of raises)

Hack squats wide stance

Hack squats narrow stance

Machine leg press

Leg ext

Ham curls

Sposed to do cardio but had no energy left

Mrs 10yr old said why are your legs so big lol pocket money for him today


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Thought everyday was tricep day brah


 Haha, back when I trained before I'd sometimes give it a miss if they ached after training shoulders the day before as they also got hit with chest training earlier in the week.

Today was legs day so worked up to 120kg front squats at which point they started to get a bit of cramp/seizing so moved onto the hack squat as I can safely push further during any seizure. Today on the hacks I just went to 90deg whereas I normally to ATG, parallel felt tougher to do. Quick 4 sets on the leg curls and I was walking like I was touching cloth so did 5 sets of seated calf raises and job done, 40mins from leaving the work van to getting back in it(lunch break).



FelonE said:


> Mrs 10yr old said why are your legs so big lol pocket money for him today


 I'll PM my PayPal addy if you want more kind words...


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Leg day finito
> 
> 4 sets of 8-10 on everything with standing calf raises between every set (lots of raises)
> 
> ...


 Pack it in Jimmy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Haha, back when I trained before I'd sometimes give it a miss if they ached after training shoulders the day before as they also got hit with chest training earlier in the week.
> 
> Today was legs day so worked up to 120kg front squats at which point they started to get a bit of cramp/seizing so moved onto the hack squat as I can safely push further during any seizure. Today on the hacks I just went to 90deg whereas I normally to ATG, parallel felt tougher to do. Quick 4 sets on the leg curls and I was walking like I was touching cloth so did 5 sets of seated calf raises and job done, 40mins from leaving the work van to getting back in it(lunch break).
> 
> I'll PM my PayPal addy if you want more kind words...


 Nice. I prefer hack squats these days


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Pack it in Jimmy


 I see you Jimmy


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Nice. I prefer hack squats these days


 They're my staple lift when I go to the gym. It's about the only thing I've not got in my garage and I've not got room for one, in fact I've barely got room to use what I've got hence I use the gym for now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> They're my staple lift when I go to the gym. It's about the only thing I've not got in my garage and I've not got room for one, in fact I've barely got room to use what I've got hence I use the gym for now.


 Gym better mate


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Gym better mate


 Some days but not when some pencil neck is using something I had planned to use and am in the 'mode'. :cool2:

apologies to the pencil necks reading.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Some days but not when some pencil neck is using something I had planned to use and am in the 'mode'. :cool2:
> 
> apologies to the pencil necks reading.


 Oh. My gym is mostly powerlifters and such


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Oh. My gym is mostly powerlifters and such


 Oh there's some serious lifters in there but it's always the pencil necks in my way oddly...maybe I use the pencil neck equipment!! :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Oh there's some serious lifters in there but it's always the pencil necks in my way oddly...maybe I use the pencil neck equipment!! :confused1:


 Lol bloody pencil necks eh


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol bloody pencil necks eh


 Stop calling me names. :angry:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Stop calling me names. :angry:


 Always getting in my way you lot


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Always getting in my way you lot


 I'll train when the gym is closed, I'll let myself in through the letterbox. :lol:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Some days but not when some pencil neck is using something I had planned to use and am in the 'mode'. :cool2:
> 
> apologies to the pencil necks reading.


 You must feel s**t being 11 stone LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBGy3rWGSZDt%2F


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

212lbs this morning. Still leaning out.....5 more weeks to go.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

arcticfox said:


> You must feel s**t being 11 stone LOL


 I did say apologies, and that includes you too.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I did say apologies, and that includes you too.


 I embrace it like the skinny fat kid embraces Felone HAHAHAHA


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper body session smashed


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

I WOULD "AGAIN"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The tren effect


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Hate coffee mate


 I was in..........all the way until I read this....we jus don't see eye to eye

nah I'm in!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Homies

Off to train legs in a min and off to meet some bird I met on pof after.....she's getting it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Didn't do legs yesterday so smashed them today and did arms after


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Didn't do legs yesterday so smashed them today and did arms after
> 
> View attachment 129179


 You look a lot bigger in this photo than Monday's. But looking good fella.

Cant wait to start my TM ttm in 2 weeks.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking good there mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Will2309 said:


> You look a lot bigger in this photo than Monday's. But looking good fella.
> 
> Cant wait to start my TM ttm in 2 weeks.


 Cheers mate. This is what I actually look like.....Look tiny in home pics haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Looking good there mate! :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate,.pretty happy atm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper body pump day. 30 reps minimum on all


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment InShot_20160625_161245.mp4


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Didn't do legs yesterday so smashed them today and did arms after
> 
> View attachment 129179


 How lean are you planning to get? I like your knees by the way.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> How lean are you planning to get? I like your knees by the way.


 About 8%bf mate

Lol cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TM is gtg lol


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

FelonE said:


> TM is gtg lol
> 
> View attachment 132250


 Looking good mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flipper said:


> Looking good mate.


 Cheers bro


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> TM is gtg lol
> 
> View attachment 132250


 looking good mate just started some TM myself for a cut


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fvckers

All going according to plan,getting pretty lean now with 4 weeks still to go.

Not done any cardio the last week,just switched to upper/lower because more volume means more calories burnt

Legs today

Have a good one


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Sup Homies
> 
> Off to train legs in a min and off to meet some bird I met on pof after.....she's getting it


 Fvck this training BS, Did she get it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

4 weeks of dieting done so far


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

arcticfox said:


> Fvck this training BS, Did she get it


 Does he look 'dry'? If not, the computer must've said "No..!!"



FelonE said:


> 4 weeks of dieting done so far
> 
> View attachment 132482


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Does he look 'dry'? If not, the computer must've said "No..!!"


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry been s**t at updating but all going well.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Am now training twice a day. Main session in the morning and arms and cardio afternoons.

Started on a level 2 and 3 gym instructor and pt course so getting as much of that done as I can atm too


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Am now training twice a day. Main session in the morning and arms and cardio afternoons.
> 
> Started on a level 2 and 3 gym instructor and pt course so getting as much of that done as I can atm too


 Arms everyday?

Good luck with the PT thing.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Arms everyday?
> 
> Good luck with the PT thing.


 Yeah mate my arms are sh1t.

Cheers


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yeah mate my arms are sh1t.
> 
> Cheers


 Have you tried floor presses and suchlike?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Have you tried floor presses and suchlike?


 Been curling a Ford Focus for four weeks


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Been curling a Ford Focus for four weeks


 You'd be better off breaking the power steering and then driving it. :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Still going fvckers. 6 weeks now


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

wicked work Felon, good luck with the PT course< I found level 3 a breeze aft 2 but that was some years ago


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mayzini said:


> wicked work Felon, good luck with the PT course< I found level 3 a breeze aft 2 but that was some years ago


 Cheers mate


----------



## mrpitbull (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello mate, looking great btw.

are you still on low carb low calories?

do you have any cheat meals/refeeds still?

been trying ultimate diet by lyle McDonald but low cals low fat, is very hard. End up binging out at weekends and back a few days.

how do you get through the cravings?

cheers mate


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

mrpitbull said:


> Hello mate, looking great btw.
> 
> are you still on low carb low calories?
> 
> ...


 I read this the other week it seems good and I was thinking of trying it down the line. Made a thread about it actually.

how you getting on with it?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

mrpitbull said:


> Hello mate, looking great btw.
> 
> are you still on low carb low calories?
> 
> ...


 I read this the other week it seems good and I was thinking of trying it down the line. Made a thread about it actually.

how you getting on with it?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

mrpitbull said:


> Hello mate, looking great btw.
> 
> are you still on low carb low calories?
> 
> ...


 I read this the other week it seems good and I was thinking of trying it down the line. Made a thread about it actually.

how you getting on with it?


----------



## mrpitbull (Feb 14, 2013)

I dropped cals down to 1700, carbs to 50 to 150 per day. But it screws with your head, well it does me and makes me moody and crave all sort of crap food. This is my 2nd week and leaning out, but doing cardio as well. Something he says is optional. I should drop the cals more but I would deffo be more miserable.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

mrpitbull said:


> I dropped cals down to 1700, carbs to 50 to 150 per day. But it screws with your head, well it does me and makes me moody and crave all sort of crap food. This is my 2nd week and leaning out, but doing cardio as well. Something he says is optional. I should drop the cals more but I would deffo be more miserable.


 How you finding the Thursday into Friday carb load? Are you doing the workouts as well?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

hey m8

instead of buying 3 - 10ml rip blends at 90 odd quid , why not buy the 3 products seperately, and get same amount for 60 odd quid ?? and mix yourself in syringe

just asking


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abs and quads


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

How did you get on with TM mate, About to blast with Test E and NPP from them


----------

